# Tipo de corriente que puedo usar en un protoboard



## raimond202 (Nov 15, 2009)

Quien me puede explicar o decir que tipo de corriente se puede aplicar en un protoboard, ya que necesito hacer un mini-proyecto y debo indicar todo eso punto, el proyecto conlleva una conexión paralela de 12 led, 2 pulsadores, 2 temporizadores, bcd 7 segmento y una conexión de 12 interruptores cada uno independiente.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 15, 2009)

Todo tipo de corriente se puede aplicar en un protoboard.

1- No escribas ayuda y similares.
2- No escribas "q" en ves de "que" ni uses lenguaje SMS.
3- Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2009)

Yo podria agregar... nada mas que tengas cuidado con las conexiones, pues algo en corto y se funde en mejor de los casos el componente o los cables, pero me ha pasado que se me han fundido protoboards....
Saludos


----------



## algp (Nov 15, 2009)

Para el circuito que vas a hacer no hay ningun problema.

Si se usan altas frecuencias ( mas de 100KHz posiblemente ) hay capacitancias parasitas que podrian afectar un poco.

Si se usan altas tensiones ( 220V y mas ) hay que tener cuidado en el montaje y de preferencia no colocar estas tensiones en pistas adyacentes. Personalmente yo he montado un circuito que tenia una seccion que trabajaba a 400Vac trifasica ( un detector de sentido de giro ) , sin problema, pero separando las lineas de 400Vac ( no usando pistas contiguas para esas lineas ).

Sobre corriente, no tengo datos de cuanta corriente maxima podra soportar un contacto de protoboard, pero supongo que si nos quedarnos en menos de 1 o 2 Amperios seria una medida prudente.

Para terminar... no insertar pines de componentes muy gruesos. Por ejemplo, resistencias de 1W suelen tener un diametro de terminal mas grueso de lo recomendable para un protoboard. Los contactos internos del protoboard se pueden deformar, luego haciendo mal contacto con terminales de grosor "normal".


----------

